# Ics Rom Vs Ics Cm9



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just to be clear (please dont flame for this question), but the ICS ROMs that are popping up they just mimic the feel of ICS, but do not use any of the new functionality.

Also, since there is no kernel for ICS for Touchpad, is it a non-reality to ever see the USB power in the touchpad to eliminate the need for the y-cable to usb hub?

Just looking for clarification. Thanks


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

No....they are ICS.

As for #2, who knows? Pretty sure it will never be able to power it on it's own though, as they have already looked into it.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

The ICS Roms are most certainly based on ICS and add all the functionality for it...

and most probably there will never be a self-powered USB host on the Touchpad because the hardware does not support it. No matter what kernel you install, it will not change the hardware.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

We have an ics rom for tp?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Think... after alpha 3. CyanogenMod says, maybe January.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Think... after alpha 3. CyanogenMod says, maybe January.


Has that been released, that alpha 3?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

not yet


----------



## zoidberg_md (Aug 26, 2011)

what ICS rom is op talking about, or is he just referring to ones that someone announced ?


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

zoidberg_md said:


> what ICS rom is op talking about, or is he just referring to ones that someone announced ?


prolly ICS roms for other phones that already got ported


----------

